

Physicists discover inorganic dust with lifelike qualities - jyrzyk
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/08/070814150630.htm

======
rms
I think this really shows that life isn't rare but has a tendency to emerge in
systems with a lot of energy. Consciousness might be much more rare, though.

